
How do you find a (Remote) Content Writer/Designer job? - anmolparashar
Hackers, I graduated with a degree in CS last week and would like to get a remote job that can help me travel a bit before I join my corporate job. I have had bad experience with AngelList over the years (Companies don&#x27;t reply after showing interest.) So I&#x27;d like to hear exactly how do you find a remote job?<p>Short Bio: Lifestyle Blogger 3+ years, UI &amp; Graphic Designer 2+ years, Entrepreneur 2+ years (2 short-lived, small but profitable startups)
======
avadhoot
Try weworkremotely.com | remoteok.io | jobspresso.co | remotive.io

~~~
anmolparashar
Hey, thanks for all these sources. Checking them out right now

